# Three way hay



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all, 
I have a hay seller in my area who is selling 3 way hay of triticale, barley and wheat.
The deal on it is pretty good but I just need to know is it good enough protein?
Or will I have to supplement more alfalfa pellets or grain?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't have a specific answer for you, I do have a website that may help with a lot of feed questions; www.feedipedia.org


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Any other help? I couldn't find anything on the link dwarf dad gave me.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay, so this interested me and I decided to go on a bit of a learning spree. This is what I found out over a few hours online.

First I want to start with the basics. Goats on average need 10-14% CP (Crude protein)they also need 57-65% of TDN(Total Digestible Nutrients) in their diet on average.

Now for the hay. All of this really depends on how mature the crop was before harvested, as well as how it was stored. For right now I will go with an average time of harvest for the sake of not spending hours doing more research.
Harvested at optimal time
Triticale hay has a CP of about 10%. It has a TDN of 56%

Wheat hay has a CP of about 9%. A TDN of 57%

Barley hay has a CP of 9%. A TDN of 57%


Depending how much, and of which hay. I'll go with a relatively even mix. 50% Triticale/ 25% barley/ 25% Wheat.

Total value of that would be
9.25% CP
56.80% TDN

However, a lot of this depends on what else is being fed on a dry matter basis. Hay, Forage, and Supplemental grains. If they get a high protein grain, as well as good forage of weeds which generally have high levels of CP as well as high TDN, then I think, yes they hay will work just fine. In winter it might not have optimal TDN or CP levels but if they are given supplemental feed along side I think it will also work just fine.

It is totally your call. It has a decent level of protein. Not the best it could be but not terrible. If you decide to get that hay, maybe also get a ton of higher CP hay such as alfalfa. While you feed the 3 way hay, every other day provide your goats with alfalfa. That should even the CP to be 12-14% (depending on time its harvested)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Also thought I would add. Different breeds can have lower and higher CP. I read about a study that was done. No idea if it's true, so please don't quote me on this!

Boer goats are larger meat goats and require higher CP. Optimal CP for an adult boer goat is between 12-19%

Dairy goats generally require less protein in their daily diets generally between 10-15%

Miniature goats require less CP than standard size goats, and we're noted to be more efficient at digesting and extracting needed minerals, protein, and energy. The study said miniature breeds of goats (Pygmys and Nigerian Dwarfs were used) only need 8-14% protein to thrive.

Again, no idea if this true. Just thought I would add it.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok thanks, I'll just get some alfalfa too!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So I picked up some today. I will give the grass/alfalfa hay I still have and give some alfalfa pellets. I also got some beet pulp and will be introducing that into their diet. Will this be ok and have enough protein??


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> So I picked up some today. I will give the grass/alfalfa hay I still have and give some alfalfa pellets. I also got some beet pulp and will be introducing that into their diet. Will this be ok and have enough protein??


Beet pulp is unnecessary. Unless you have underweight or elderly animals. Alfalfa/grass hay is usually enough protein. If you have goats in milk you can give alfalfa pellets and oats. But for just any regular goat that is fairly healthy, you really just need that good hay, alfalfa pellets not even necessary, and could even be too much calcium which can lead to the antagonizing effects on copper, zinc, and selenium. If you have hard water or well water that would most definitely be troublesome. Otherwise, it is just repetitive.

Grass hay itself has about 10-14% CP. That's perfectly suitable for non-working non-milking goats. Alfalfa is a good additive as a tool, but you don't want to overfeed that either. And you definitely do not need to be feeding beet pulp to healthy goats.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Beet pulp is unnecessary. Unless you have underweight or elderly animals.


I do have an underweight lactating doe who is the only one i'm giving it too.
I do have well water and do not want too much calcium so am turning to beet pulp as part of the protein instead of alfalfa pellets.


----------

